# Getting started (unique home built router table)



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

*UPDATED 2/23/14 Getting started (unique home built router table)*

Well finally got started on my home built table stand on Wednesday 2-19-2014. I am attaching some pics on the "before" and will update as I move along.

Photos 1 - 7

The table begins as a terrible looking 1940's era steel kitchen cabinet base. Found it at a garage sale for $.10. The guy had six. Wish I had bought them all for the garage.

As you can see in photos it is pretty rough and needs some work but when I saw it, the plan for a router table base popped into my head.

When completed it will have a Rockler "Pro Phenolic router table with Pro Fence and a Rockler FX Lift.

As you see in the photos the cabinet has upper and lower areas. The upper area will be closed in with an internal door for dust collection. The table and fence will be hooked to my shop vac for collection. I plan on a building an internal door for opening into the upper are for clean out and access to the router, etc.

Lower area will be reserved for storage of my other two routers and of course bit collection as I move forward.

UPDATE - Sunday 2/23/2014, Photos 8 -11

Well the base cabinet is completely sanded inside and out, painted with 2 coats of primer followed up with three coats of two-part marine expoxy in appliance white.

The area for the dust collection is completed with door. All left on that is to wait for my vent and inlet to arrive and then install them along with power swith and receptacle.

The top base is cut to exterior and interior dimensions and mounted. As soon as D/C area is completed I will install the Rockler Table and Fence. Table will overhang the MDF base by 2 inches all around.

Lower area - I will be creating a couple of bit srorage boxes to install on the inside of the doors and should be complete at that point.

If anyone has any further ideas - let me know.

Steve


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Great idea for re-purposing a metal kitchen cabinet!

I've seen a lot of cabinets in dumpsters over the years. 

Have to start looking "with new eyes" as comedian Gallagher has said.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve, That looks like a very smart application of "repurposing" something of little use in today's typical household / restaurant! I've seen simple things like this done before, and I will let you and the other readers in on a little hint...often things line this will have "rattles" from the lower regions. *Sometimes*, these rattles can be alleviated by cutting pieces of drywall to fit in the horizontal areas down low. The drywall (a.k.a. sheetrock) acts as ballast to give often-needed weight.

Good luck and I love your beginning strategy!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice use for an old cabinet purchased at a great price. Looking forward to seeing more photos of the rehab and build.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

great idea and job.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good idea and recycling of the old cabinet.


----------



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Update on March 6 2014*

UPDATE - March 6 2014. Ok have pretty well finished the router cabinet/table. Will post pics of completed project as soon as possible.

Installed three outlets in cabinet, two in the D/C area, one for router on/off and one for a light to be installed in future. Installed third outlet in storage area for a 2nd light for that area. Installed a three gang switch box for control of the outlets.

D/C exit on left side of rear and a butterfly damper on front of the right side so I can dial in a sweet spot for the inlet side.

Installed the Rockler Pro-Phenolic router table and Rockler Lift FX. leveled and the installed 
router into lift. Added a rare earth magnet on left side of cabinet to hold the three wrenches for router and lift. Pretty much complete and now to get to the fun of using a real table.

Anyone want to buy my 20+ year old Craftsman portable table? Just Joking as it is pretty much worn out.

See ya in the wood pile,

Steve


----------



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Base and Table are completed and functional!*

Ok, here is my mostly completed and functional home made base/table. It has a Rockler pro-phenolic table, pro fence, router lift FX sporting a Bosch 1617, two part dust control, (dust collection box and fence collection) with separate storage area on the bottom. Three individual switches/outlets to control router, light in D/C area and light in storage area.

All I have left to do is mount lights in the D/C and storage areas and plug them in and mount three home made bit storage trays on the lower portion of doors and I will be done. OR rather just getting started with a new, large "real" router table.

Hope you enjoyed my adventure!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice looking unit Steve well done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Excellent job, Steve. It looks great!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

right on..nice job


----------



## joeyd (Mar 2, 2014)

great job Steve, I know it's still new , but how well does the rockler lift work? They are on sale and will fit my PC690LR. I will have to build a table and stand also to replace the small Craftsman table I inherited from my Grandfather (wish I would have been interested in woodworking when he was still here) Thanks Joey


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Envy is a bad thing, right?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great! I good way to recycle old items. Now, if I can figure a way to recycle myself.....back about 35 years.


----------



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

The lift is a little stiff but would rather have it that way vs. it moving down on its own. I love the above table adjustment capability and since it comes already mounted in a plate- that is about $50-60 you don't have to spend. Overall I love it. Also recommend the Rockler pro fence. Works and adjusts great and has a lot of built in features.

Steve




joeyd said:


> great job Steve, I know it's still new , but how well does the rockler lift work? They are on sale and will fit my PC690LR. I will have to build a table and stand also to replace the small Craftsman table I inherited from my Grandfather (wish I would have been interested in woodworking when he was still here) Thanks Joey


----------



## joeyd (Mar 2, 2014)

thanks for the info Steve, Joey


----------



## jimidee (Apr 3, 2014)

Now that is thinking outside of the box!


----------



## PetMoss (Jun 11, 2014)

Good inspiration and will keep an eye out for used kitchen cabinets on the curb.


----------



## ChristopherBKLYN (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful. Just what a router table should be! Let me know if you have any complaints about vibrations in the side walls of the cabinet (I do!). I am wondering about a quick and easy vibration arresting material that I could add to the sides of my cabinet.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice use of repurposed materials. Great looking table.


----------

